# what's your favorite 80's movie?



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok folks, I was thinking about this one the other day and thought it may make a good thread. So here its goes, what are your top 5 favorite movies from the 1980’s? I will start…


1, Explorers 
2, Coming to America
3, Ghostbusters
4, Spies like us
5, Airplane!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Red Dawn by all means.

I love the F-111 in the movie too!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

There are so many good ones to choose from but top 5 here you go...


1) Blues Brothers 1980
2) Caddyshack 1980
3) Mad Max Road Warrior 1981
4) Fast Times at Ridgemont High 1982
5) Full Metal Jacket 1987


----------



## Bug_Juice (Sep 11, 2008)

Die Hard
Beverly Hills Cop
48hrs
Lethal Weapon
Coming to America

...not in any order, but these are on my 80's DVD rack. 

the other goodies like Rambo, Commando, American Ninja, Full Metal Jacket, Platoon ect. are on my military rack.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Robocop 1987. 
Full Metal Jacket 1987
Cadyshack 1980
TopGun 1986
Beverly Hills Cop 1984


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Colors
Full Metal Jacket
Leathal Weapon (1 & 2)
Top Gun
Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Caddyshack*
*Less Than Zero*
*Back To School*
*Ferris Buellers Day Off*
*Uncle Buck*


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Commando
Back to the Future
The Goonies
RoboCop
Rocky IV


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Terminator
Full Metal Jacket
Breakfast Club
This Is Spinal Tap
Fast Times at Ridgemont High

....and not sure this really counts, but I'll add in "Heavy Metal Parking Lot"....


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

The Princess Bride
16 Candles
Working Girl
Breakfast Club
Ferris Beuller


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

As the list grows I am amazed at how many great movies were made in that timeframe.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Colors
Red Dawn
Invasion USA
No Man's Land
American Graffiti (I know its from 1973 but its my favorite movie of all time)


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> American Graffiti (I know its from 1973 but its my favorite movie of all time)


You must submit another one or be disqualified.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Ok relax no problem then I would go with my next choice
Rocky

Did I win?


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Taps (1981)
Stripes (1981)
Risky Business (1983)
Weird Science (1985)
Platoon (1986)


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

+1...crap, forgot about _Platoon_


----------



## BigBobo (Jun 5, 2008)

1.Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
2.Return of the Jedi
3.Batman
4.Back to the Future
5.Porky's


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> +1...crap, forgot about _Platoon_


Gotta be quick around here...but you beat me to Fast Times. Mmmm, Phoebe Cates..."Moving in Stereo" (The Cars)...bikinis....


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Maybe the toughest list I've ever had to decide on.

1. Stripes
2. Caddyshack
3. Spies Like Us
4. Dragnet (Aykroyd & Hanks)
5. Brewsters Millions

*Honorable Mention:*
Weird Science
The Breakfast Club
Robocop
Star Wars V & VI
Full Metal Jacket
and at least 50 other movies...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

1. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles - 1987

2. This is Spinal Tap - 1984

3. Coming to America - 1988

4. Trading Places - 1983

5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off - 1986


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Better Off Dead - even though I think John Cusak is a dick now
Rocky IV - best fuckin Rocky EVER
The Hidden
Full Metal Jacket
Manhunter - with a very young William R. Petersen

All the movies everyone else brought up are also excellent!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I am surprised no one mentioned any of the "Vacation" movies...well yet


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I am surprised no one mentioned any of the "Vacation" movies...well yet:grin:


You said TOP FIVE.....they just dont crack the top five..there are so many good ones.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Top gun
Platoon
Beverly Hills Cop
Stripes
The Karate Kid

Note: Just picked 5. Like Koz indicated, this is a tough list to assemble.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> 4. Trading Places - 1983





RodneyFarva said:


> I am surprised no one mentioned any of the "Vacation" movies...well yet


How the hell did I miss those 2!

Trading Places and Vacation 83' are 2 of the best comedies ever!
I learned the "quart of blood" technique and how to "bop my baloney" from those 2 movies....


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Stir Crazy 1980
The War of the Roses 1989
Planes, Trains & Automobiles 1987
Romancing the Stone 1984 
Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom 1984


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

The amount of great movies that came from the old SNL cast members is probably the greatest collection of comedies ever.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Add Mel Brooks & crew and John Candy to that list Sine and you unquestionably have the best collection of comedy - ever.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Midnight Run, 1988
The Untouchables, 1987
Blade Runner, 1982
Die Hard, 1988
Taps, 1981


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Airplane !
Top Secret
Escape From New York
Megaforce
Invasion USA


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

What about the Police Academys?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> Better Off Dead - even though I think John Cusak is a dick now Rocky IV - best fuckin Rocky EVER The Hidden Full Metal Jacket Manhunter - with a very young William R. Petersen All the movies everyone else brought up are also excellent!


 Ditto all, but especially "The Hidden"...Claudia Christian (Lt. Cmdr. Ivanova, B5)! (and William Boyett, Sergeant MacDonald from Adam 12!).


jettsixx said:


> What about the Police Academys?


 What about 'em? I went to two, which was one too many!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Die Hard (best line) : "We're going to need some more FBI guys, I guess."








Planes, Trains and Automobiles (best line) : "Where's your other hand?"








Blues Brothers (best line) : "Its 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, its dark and we're wearing sunglasses. Hit it!"








Red Dawn (best line) : "Wolverines!!"









Breakfast Club (best line) : "What if your home...what if your family....what if your *dope* was on fire?"
"Impossible, sir. It's in Johnson's underwear."


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

KJ, A+ for the "best lines" and photos!


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Platoon 
Heartbreak Ridge 
Die Hard 
Caddyshack
Stripes
To Live And Die In LA


...and some lesser known greats on the dark side:
Blue Velvet '86
Rivers Edge '87
Serpent & the Rainbow '88
Prince of Darkness '88
Phantasm (1&2) '84 & '89


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I also forgot about _Hamburger Hill_...I'd like to give it honorable metion on my list.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I also forgot about _Hamburger Hill_...I'd like to give it honorable metion on my list.


Same for me with _Caddyshack_....I thought that was 1979 for some reason.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Some of my favorites (in no particular order)

1. Cobra (favorite Stallone movie)
2. Golden Child
3. Howard the Duck (don't ask me why)
4. See No Evil; Hear No Evil (Pryor and Wilder... need I say more?)
5. Uncle Buck: *"I've been known to circumcise a gnat... You're not a gnat are you bug?"*


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Not 80's, (well...eighties for me...) but still:

I'll teach you to kick me...


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

dcs2244 said:


> Not 80's, (well...eighties for me...) but still:
> 
> I'll teach you to kick me...


LOL, classic dcs! I haven't seen that one before, but LMAO at it!


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

Not necessarily my top 5 but here are some other great ones that I don't think have been mentioned yet.
All the right moves 1983
Vision Quest 1985
The Sure thing 1985
Running Scared 1986
Stand by me 1986

Honorable mention 
Breakin 2 the Electric Boogaloo 1984. lol.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> :wub: :rock:


Nailed it, bro!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

The 80's were the best especially 1985:

The Breakfast Club
Better Off Dead
Fletch
The Goonies
Just One Of The Guys
Back to the Future
Weird Science
Spies Like Us
E.T.
Teen Wolf
Porky's Revenge
Commando
The Jewel of the Nile
Brewsters Millions
Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome

I could never declare a favorite.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

1. Return of the Jedi
2. Back to the Future
3. Berverly Hills Cop
4. Uncommon Valor
5. Porky's


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

Definately no shortage of great movies from the 80's. Here's a few more.
History of the World 1981
The outsiders 1983
A Christmas Story 1983
The Lost Boys 1987
Spaceballs 1987


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Airplane&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;(1980)*
*Blues Brothers&#8230;..(1980)*
*Hoosiers&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;(1986)*
*The Changling&#8230;..(1980)*
*Police Academy&#8230;(1984)*

*First Police Academy was the best, no question. Second was pretty good, third was very good. Rest. I hang my head in sorrow.*

*That scene in Fast Times at Ridgemont High with Pheobe Cates was the high point of her career. Too bad.*


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Does any one rember the movie "Clue" with Tim Curry?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Nighthawks...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

new guy said:


> Vision Quest 1985


Gotta love the inspiration there with Red Rider's _Lunatic Fringe._

It's all about the music, boys.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Gotta love the inspiration there with Red Rider's _Lunatic Fringe._
> 
> It's all about the music, boys.


I had just started High School wrestling when that came out..I wore the shit out of that tape...and all I wanted to do was try climbing that board with the pegs..


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

7costanza said:


> and all I wanted to do was try climbing that board with the pegs..


Just thinking of that board makes my ass clench. Ditto on the wrestling during the same time frame. Ever make it to the top of the board?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Ditto on the wrestling during the same time frame. Ever make it to the top of the board?


Negative..we didnt even have one. If this doesnt give you a flashback.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

7costanza said:


> I had just started High School wrestling when that came out..I wore the shit out of that tape...and all I wanted to do was try climbing that board with the pegs..


Lol, I could make it up to the top of that damn thing but didn't have the remaining strength to make it down...the correct way.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

Johnny Law said:


> Just thinking of that board makes my ass clench. Ditto on the wrestling during the same time frame. Ever make it to the top of the board?


+2 on the H.S. wrestling. We had the boards on the wall that looked about 100 years old but never had the pegs. I always wanted to try it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd have to say my favorite 5 80's movies are

Big Trouble in Little China(John Carpenter directed and also sang the theme song)
The Thing (John carpenter rules)
Empire Strikes Back (Irving Kurshner)
Ghostbusters (Ivan Rietman)
Heavy Metal (also Ivan Reitman)


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

RodneyFarva said:


> Does any one rember the movie "Clue" with Tim Curry?


Funny movie but I liked "Murder By Death" better. Off the wall stuff all around.

"I smell gas."
"I can't help it, I'm old."

One of the great exchanges in comedy history.:x


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I'd have to say my favorite 5 80's movies are


Caleb I kind of figured your list to be more like this...

1) Cheech and Chongs Up in Smoke
2) Cheech and Chongs Nice Dreams
3) Cheech and Chongs Next Movie
4) Cheech and Chongs Things are Tough All Over
5) Cheech and Chongs Still Smokin


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Caleb I kind of figured your list to be more like this...
> 
> 1) Cheech and Chongs Up in Smoke
> 2) Cheech and Chongs Nice Dreams
> ...


THERE'S 5 MOVIES!!! I've seen 'up in smoke'..I think
and "Nice Dreams".....Um..
"Next Movie".....say what?
and "still Smokin"....Donkey-smell

Gotta see if Netflix has it.
I was a kid in the 80's so maybe I should say

1. Transformers Movie
2. Empire Strikes Back
3. The Black Cauldron
4. Return to Oz
5. Secret of Nimh


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Gremlins


You were not even born yet....


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Jaycee said:


> i still saw it! i named my chinchilla gizmo after him.
> 
> also love Uncle Buck and the Goonies


THE GOONIES!!!! HOW COULD I FORGET THE GOONIES!!!!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Who's Harry Crumb?......anyone rember?...c'mon funny flick!..oh and Summer Rental two great Candy movies!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

RodneyFarva said:


> Who's Harry Crumb?......anyone rember?...c'mon funny flick!..oh and Summer Rental two great Candy movies!


Wasn't that John Candy's last film?


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Caleb Ragnarok said:


> Wasn't that John Candy's last film?


Nope, "Canadian Bacon" was.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

RodneyFarva said:


> Who's Harry Crumb?......anyone rember?


Remember it Rod? I own it! I love that movie... That and Armed & Dangerous.
2 great Candy films...

Whos Harry Crumb Video


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

all the good stuffs been mentioned , but for your consideration..............

Fish called Wanda
Beetlejuice
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
The Lost Boys
To Live And Die In LA
Back To The Future
One Crazy Summer
Up The Creek
Weekend At Bernie's
Pee Wee Big Adventure
Raising Arizona
Three O'Clock High


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> Remember it Rod? I own it! I love that movie... That and Armed & Dangerous.
> 2 great Candy films...
> 
> Whos Harry Crumb Video


Armed & Dangerous.. oh.. Meg Ryan.. what a hottie!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

RodneyFarva said:


> Armed & Dangerous.. oh.. Meg Ryan.. what a hottie!


She was before she had that god aweful cosmetic surgery.







THEN







NOW


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

My 10 favorite Cult classics

Of Unknown Origin, 1983 Peter Weller

Night of the Comet 1984

They Live 1988

Last American Virgin 1982

Heathers 1988

Poltergeist 1982

Highlander 1986

War Games 1983

The Entity 1981

Running Scared 1986

Honorable Mentions

Buckaroo Banzai

Big Trouble in Little China

Remo Williams

Repo Man

Friday the 13 (the original slasher film that started it all)


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

RodneyFarva said:


> Armed & Dangerous.. oh.. Meg Ryan.. what a hottie!


"Now remember....the bullets come out of the gun going very, very fast".


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

RodneyFarva said:


> Armed & Dangerous.. oh.. Meg Ryan.. what a hottie!


"Say somebody lyin' and you KNOW they lyin', can ya shoot 'em?" My favorite line from that movie. Terrific movie all in all.



Irish Wampanoag said:


> Buckaroo Banzai
> 
> *^Great oddball movies.V*
> 
> ...


So many great movies, so little time to watch them all.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

TacEntry said:


> Nope, "Canadian Bacon" was.


I thought it was _Wagon's East_...he was filming it when he died.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Wasnt really the best movie but Ski School had a very hot chic..Ava Fabian...im sure some of you will remember , heres a reminder.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

7, Ski School was a 91 flick..but I will give it to ya.. due to the hottness of miss Fabian.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

RodneyFarva said:


> Who's Harry Crumb?......anyone rember?...c'mon funny flick!..oh and Summer Rental two great Candy movies!


Rodney, the real question is: "Who's John Galt?"


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

dcs2244 said:


> Rodney, the real question is: "Who's John Galt?"


My friend, I had to Google that one!

...Oh and folks "Field Of Dreams" nuff said.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Spaceballs 1987

I'll post more later


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

They Live 1988 - Best Line

*i have come to chew bubble gum and kick ass and i'm all out of bubble gum*


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

The Falcon and the Snowman (1985)


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> The Falcon and the Snowman (1985)


One of the most underrated movies ever.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I forgot the Dirty Harry movies Sudden Impact (1983) and The Dead Pool [1988]. A few good lines in those movies.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Johnny Law said:


> I forgot the Dirty Harry movies Sudden Impact (1983) and The Dead Pool [1988]. A few good lines in those movies.


True, but for me, as much as I enjoyed those sequels, I cannot ever get past that none of them measured up to the first which was, as we all know, based somewhat on the Zodiac killings.

On a side note, if you haven't seen "Zodiac" you should. Terrific cast, terrific movie.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

7costanza said:


> One of the most underrated movies ever.


Except it has that douchebag Sean Penn in it. I don't remember if that was pre-douche or post though.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Totally agreed..hes on the Banned List....I think that was pre douchery, I believe his douchebagness came from banging her manlyness Madonna.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Her manlyness, TOO funny.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> Except it has that douchebag Sean Penn in it. I don't remember if that was pre-douche or post though.


Definitely predoucheness. He was also in "Taps" with Tom Cruise before he became a spaceman.

I'd like to add Gallipoli (1981) with Mel Gibson...friggin' awesome move.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Flashdance
Grease


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Flashdance
> Grease


Something you want to tell the rest of us JAP? You don't like Broadway showtunes by chance, do you?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

like I didnt know Id get shit for that


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I haven't assembled a list, but still no mention of The Goonies yet...

(whoops, had to go to page 4 to find it)


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Clifford Skridlow*: These people are in academia! Free food is like honey to a bear to these people!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

How about "Amadeus" it was a good movie.

oh and wanted to mention "The Jerk" but 1979, tho still funny as hell!... "The Phone Book!" haha


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

"Im gonna get you sucka"


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

"The Natural" with Robert Redford....great movie.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

SinePari said:


> I'd like to add Gallipoli (1981) with Mel Gibson...friggin' awesome move.


Very underrated movie and very good. I couldn't agree more. I'd have to throw "Breaker Morant" (1980) in there as well. Fantastic movie which is also an Aussie movie about what can go wrong in war. In this case the Boer War.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

The Star Chamber - 1983.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> Very underrated movie and very good. I couldn't agree more. I'd have to throw "Breaker Morant" (1980) in there as well. Fantastic movie which is also an Aussie movie about what can go wrong in war. In this case the Boer War.


The Light Horsemen. (WWI, kicking mooselimb behind!)


----------

